

Apple would make iPhone developers very happy with this change to the app store - amichail

In the App store app, have it start up with an app selected at random.<p>Having more apps succeed means that users would benefit also, since they would be aware of more quality apps.
======
rewind
It's a nice thought, but having a 1/50,000 chance of a user seeing my app when
they load the App Store is the same as zero to me. You might make a few bucks
here and there, but I doubt it will have any significant impact on your sales.
Even if 1/10 users bought your app when they saw it randomly, you'd still
need, on average, 500,000 of those random views to make one sale.

~~~
amichail
It's better than what happens now. And there is a chance that your app will go
viral.

